# [SOLVED] YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome



## joeh91 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, for a few weeks now YouTube hasn't worked in any of the three browsers I've mentioned in the topic title. I've made the topic in this section as the problem isn't specific to one browser. I have absolutely no idea why it won't work, here's the message I receive when I try to access YouTube using Firefox: 



> Unable to connect
> 
> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at YouTube - Broadcast Yourself..
> 
> ...


I've looked through all my firewalls and anti-virus software and the website hasn't been blocked, it just won't load. Embedded videos just appear as a white box. I'd really appreciate it if somebody could help me as this is really starting to frustrate me now!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

It sounds like a problem with flash player. Try uninstalling, Uninstall Flash Player | Windows and reinstall. Make sure to reboot after uninstalling AND installing.

If that doesn't work, uninstall again and try reverting back to an older version.

Hope this helps.


----------



## joeh91 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

Thanks for the reply! I've done as you've said but still no luck. I uninstalled, reinstalled to no avail. So then I uninstalled again and installed an older version but it's still not working. I'm beginning to think it's a problem with my PC rather than Flash Player.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

Hmm, maybe.

Try this so we can have a look what you've got under the bonnet. :smile:


Please download Speccy System Information Tool and save it to somewhere convenient such as your desktop.

Close any programs that may be running including your browser and double click *Speccy.exe* to run the tool.

Watch out for any offers to install other programs such as google chrome and untick the box(es) if you don't want them.

Speccy will very quickly scan your pc and create a report.

Top left of screen click file and select *Publish Snapshot...*

Click *Yes* to proceed.

Copy the URL to your clipboard and paste it into your next reply.

*------------------------------------------------------------------*

Also try Secunia Online Software Inspector to make sure everything is up to date.


----------



## joeh91 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/Ry7cjpuPJzvoboUgylgeer5

There you go.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

I don't see any problems there but maybe one of the hardware team would be good enough to give it the once over.

Lets check your DirectX version.

Follow the instructions *here* and let me know what you find.

Also try *Secunia Online Software Inspector* to make sure everything is up to date.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

I see you have *Tune Up Utilitie*s installed, is there a setting in there blocking you? Try uninstalling this program. You can also try disabling the *Windows Firewall *and *Windows Defender* to see if that makes a difference. If Windows Defender is the problem then download Microsoft Security Essentials which replaces Defender.


----------



## joeh91 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*



deejay100six said:


> I don't see any problems there but maybe one of the hardware team would be good enough to give it the once over.
> 
> Lets check your DirectX version.
> 
> ...


Apparently I have version 10.1, & I'm running the Secunia scanner right now. 



spunk.funk said:


> I see you have *Tune Up Utilitie*s installed, is there a setting in there blocking you? Try uninstalling this program. You can also try disabling the *Windows Firewall *and *Windows Defender* to see if that makes a difference. If Windows Defender is the problem then download Microsoft Security Essentials which replaces Defender.


I've uninstalled Tune Up Utilites and disabled Windows Firewall and Windows Defender... still no luck.


----------



## joeh91 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

I'm thinking that maybe it's something to do with the registry?


----------



## joeh91 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

No-one willing to try and help me solve this then?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

Hi Joe,

I don't come here regularly these days but just got an email notification of your post. I have to go out for a couple of hours but I'll have another look when I come back.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

Have you list YouTube as a Trusted Site? *Tools>Options>Content>Block Pop-Up Windows>Exceptions *Have you tried to run IE or Firefox in Safe ModeTry these:Standard diagnostic - Firefox - MozillaZine Knowledge Base
somewhat unrelated, your Speccy reports that your computer is running temperature of up to *69c*. Which is too hot.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

I only replied to your post in the absence of someone like spunk.funk. I'll leave it to him now as he's more knowledgeable than I.


----------



## joeh91 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*



spunk.funk said:


> Have you list YouTube as a Trusted Site? *Tools>Options>Content>Block Pop-Up Windows>Exceptions *Have you tried to run IE or Firefox in Safe ModeTry these:Standard diagnostic - Firefox - MozillaZine Knowledge Base
> somewhat unrelated, your Speccy reports that your computer is running temperature of up to *69c*. Which is too hot.


I've added YouTube as a trusted website and still nothing.

I've ran both IE and Firefox and safe mode, again it doesn't change anything.

I've tried all relevant options from the MozillaZine Knowledge Base and still no luck. 

Is there a way to make sure my laptop doesn't get to that temperature?


----------



## joeh91 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

I'm still having the problem


----------



## kazaazak (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

I remember about 2 months ago I had a peer blocker installed to block some bad connections and stuff and for some reason while it was on I could not access a few websites one of them being youtube.
I recommend uninstalling any programs you installed around the time that youtube stopped working


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

Just a thought but I wonder if your hosts file has been hijacked ?

Not sure if theres a tried and trusted procedure for checking this apart from asking for logs generated with malware tools (which I'm not allowed to do yet).

This page shows you how you can check. How to: Check and repair the Hosts file

If it does look like its been altered then you need to find out how and why as it has very likely been changed by malware in which case I would suggest you go here NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and post the relevant logs.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## joeh91 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

The problem was the hosts file! It had two or three "youtube.com" after the localhosts entry and all I had to do was delete YouTube's entries, and now YouTube is working perfectly! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: YouTube not working in Firefox, Internet Explorer or Chrome*

You're welcome. Thats great news. :grin: But, be aware of my previous advice, if it happens again after a reboot or at all in the future, it will almost certainly mean you are infected and no matter how much you delete the entries, they will keep coming back.

Be sure to mark the thread solved under thread tools, top of page.


----------

